# FERTIBELLA...my next arsenal- BFN (update)



## virginialove

Hi Ladies,

I am kinda new to this site as far as postings, but I have been reading all your wonderful, insightful and informative posts. It's been such a blessing to have a place to go where I don't feel alone in my journey. This website has been my angel in my time of need. 

A little bit about myself: Me and DH are both 36 and we have been trying to conceive about 9 months with a miscarriage 5 months ago (my little bean was 6 weeks) in FEB 2011. We decided to take a 3 months break to let my body heal and try again. Now we are on cycle 3 of TTC part 2. 

This month, I will be trying a new fertility product called Fertibella. It claims it can help conception and improve fertility. You take 1 tablet a day with food. "FertiBella helps to overcome 7 signs of infertility: irregular cycles, luteal phase defect, progesterone deficiency, poor quality cervical mucous, ovulatory dysfunction, hormonal imbalance, elevated FSH levels." I am not sure if I have any of these infertility, except maybe poor cervical mucus. However, at age 36, I figure I need all the help I can get. It seems all the herbs and vitamins that are in Fertibella are deemed safe by the FDA. 

There is a free 30 day trial and for 20 free pregnancy test... I figure, what the heck. I have nothing to lose except TIME... and I know, TIME is VERY precious. I had to weigh the pros and cons of trying Fertibella or sticking to what I know works for me (you can read my post on how I got my first BPF in Jan 2011 and what I did and took to get that BFP).

There haven't been a lot of posts or threads on Fertibella. So I figure I will start one in case anybody was curious on this new conception vitamin. 

I decided for this cycle, I will only use Fertibella, prenatal vitamins+ DHA, conceive Plus lubricant, and Instead Cups. I am discontinuing all my other herbs vitamins (fertile CM, primrose oil, aspirin, vit C) and replacing it with only Fertibella. I promised myself I will try Fertibella for atleast 2 months and see what happens.

My Fertibella Diary:
CD1: AF
CD 2: AF
CD 3: AF
CD 4: end of AF-started Fertibella (i just received my shipment today)

CD 5: second day of fertibella and notice small spotting. Light brown blood mixed in with cervical mucus. It looks much like implantation bleeding. This could be left over AF but AF had stopped yesterday. So, getting this brown spotting is quite strange. Usually at end of AF, I have no CM, but I could see a substantial amount of CM in the mix.
***** I FELT A LITTLE HORNY TODAY, SO DH AND I BD AT NIGHT******** I read somewhere that you should always listen to your body and BD when u feel it and not just wait for your fertile days!!! 

CD 6: nothing significant. As far as side effects of Fertibella... NONE! Not even nausea or a weird smell. My prenatals with DHA has an awful fishy smell that I absolutely can't stand. The size of the pill is smaller than my prenatal vitamins so I like that. Easy to swallow.

CD 7: felt some left twings down there. Also took Vit C 1000mg
CD 8: nothing signficant.
CD 9: took fertibella, vit c and fertile cm
CD 10: took fertibella, vit c and fertile cm 

CD 11: POSITIVE CLEAR BLUE OVULATION AT 10AM!!! WE BD AT 11AM. I also orgasmed before and after BD. It helps with increasing cervical mucous and facilitate sperm to get to where they need to go. I also checked again with the ovulation kits at 11am right before bd and 5pm to make sure it wasn't a fluke. All three are positive for LH surge. I used a little Conceive Plus Lubricant while BDing and lay down for 30 minutes with my legs in the air. Afterwards, I inserted the INSTEAD CUPS and had to go to my friends baby shower!!!! I had jealous pangs all day long. There were 5 pregos at her shower. My best friend who is one of the pregos asked me to throw her baby shower. She is due in November. I am happy for her though and I would love to throw her a beautiful baby shower. I just can't help but be a little jealous, frustrated and a big mix of emotions. 
**** also took Vit c 1000mg and 3 Fertile CM capsules todays**** I know I said earlier that I would not take any other vitamins, but I just had this urge to pop them. The Fertile CM really does help with my cervical mucus. I notice a considerable increase in my ewcm!!! I don't know if that is from the FERTIBELLA or the FERTILE CM. 
Also, FERTIBELLA has increase my luteal phase by 1 day. Usually, I would get a positive CLEAR BLUE ovulation kit on Day 12, now its on CD11.

CD 12: NEGATIVE clear blue ovulation kit at 9am. 
BD again at 11am with orgasms before and after. We used a little Conceive Plus lubricants while BDing and did the same drill of laying down for 30 minutes with legs in the air. Then inserted INSTEAD CUPS and went out to lunch with DH. We are thinking about BD again tonight. Will let you girls know....

CD 13: TO BE CONTINUED.... SORRY I HAVEN'T POSTED EVERYDAY. SOME DAYS, NOTHING HAPPENS, SO THERE IS NOTHING TO WRITE ABOUT.

I will try to keep posting everyday and let you know of my Fertibella results. So far, only thing I have noticed so far with Fertibella is that it increase my luteal phase and ovulate 1 day earlier. I can not say that the increase in CM is from Fertibella or not, since I am also taking Fertile CM.

TTW.... 

FINAL OUTCOME: BFN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nope:


----------



## Natsby

Hello Virginialove, and welcome. So sorry for your loss. MC is awful I know, I´ve been there. I hope you are feeling better, at least your ready to try again.
Thanks for the info, are you on commission from this company? Only you mention the name so many times I thought I might be reading a PR release!
Good luck with it, I hope it works for you.


----------



## Bubba3

:flower: Hi there , I was wondering this also , so sorry if this sounds rude but I thought this was a sales pitch . Apologies if I'm wrong , the Internet can be a dodgy place , can only be careful at times.


----------



## ChrissiK

With the benefit of the doubt that you are just excited about this product, I wanted to say that most fertility stabilizing herbs mess up your first cycle that you take them with intermittent bleeding, shortening of the cycle etc. So you will probably have a hard time pinpointing your OV this months or might not at all or twice... It takes the body a while to adjust! Good luck!


----------



## Natsby

I have looked for Fertibella on the net but can only find out what they have put out there. I found forums of other women who were trying it, one was pregnant and three not. So who knows, but I don´t think I´ll risk it for now, there isn´t enough information and hard science on their site.


----------



## virginialove

No Ladies, I am not affliated with the Fertibella company at all.


----------



## virginialove

Hi Everyone, I updated my originial post and added CD5-12 of my diary. Sorry, I haven't been posting daily, there really isn't anything to post. I haven't experienced anything out of the ordinary. But I just got positive ovulation readings, so I will be posting daily on when I am BDing and any ovulation symptoms.

BTW... I am not affliated with Fertibella. I got charged $9.95 for the shipping for my 30 day trial. I really don't mind spending $40 a month... IF IT WORKS!!! I will volunteer to be the guinea pig and let you girls know if it worth the $$ or even works at all.


----------



## Bubba3

Great news on the pos opk , go get him !
It'll be interesting how you get on with this supp good luck with everything:thumbup:


----------



## virginialove

Thanks BUBBA3!!! I will def keep everyone updated. Now I am in TTW and its dragging.... augghhhh!!!!


----------



## Natsby

virginialove said:


> Thanks BUBBA3!!! I will def keep everyone updated. Now I am in TTW and its dragging.... augghhhh!!!!

Doesn´t it always!!


----------



## Bubba3

Wishing you plenty of dust Virginia , oh yes the wait Im now finding is the hardest part. Keep us updated:flower:


----------



## mommydreaming

Wow, that is quite the detailed post! I wanted to post my pic here, but I guess babyandbump won't let me :( .... but I GOT MY POSITIVE PREGNANCY TEST BACK TODAY!!!! God bless America, lol. It took me til month 4, so don't lose hope ladies.


----------



## mommydreaming

agh, month 4 i meant WEEK 4! Keep taking your ovulation tests to chart your progress


----------



## ohavermomma

I am currently taking Fertibella. I am on my second bottle and hoping for the best!!


----------



## ohavermomma

i didnt request any ovulation tests i did all preg tests..


----------



## M0M2B

Hi ladies. I am on month #3 now... and should be preg testing this week! Wish me luck and baby dust! And baby dust to all of you! Let's make August the month!


----------

